# Ball Bros.  square amber jar?



## Stan in Indiana (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi.....I'm new to this forum and seeking information on a jar I recently aquired.  I haven't been able to find anything on it thus far.  I don't have a pic yet but it is 4" square x 6" tall with a 3" mouth that is of the wax seal type closure I believe,  and is ground on top.  It is amber colored with plain sides and the only inscription is on the bottom and it is B/B (Ball Bros.?) It looks very similar to the "B" in "Ball.  I'll try to upload a sketch I made of the B/B. If anyone has any ideas on this jar I would love to hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## woody (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Stan,

 Your bottle is listed in the Red Book of Fruit Jars #9 by Douglas M. Leybourne Jr.

 It is #181  B & B (in script on base)
 Glass lid & flat wire clamp: ground & smooth lip
 Lid: Patd Sept. 20th 1898. Closure value: 20-40%
 It is listed in a half pint and quart in amber.

 Value is $30-35


----------



## Stan in Indiana (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Woody.....I'm gonna have to get a Red Book.  I find a few jars here and there and it would be nice to know what I'm digging up.


----------

